# Sticky  The Wallpaperthread



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

*The Wallpaperthread*

I've got lots of questions regarding wallpapers of some of my portraits so I figured it wouldn't hurt to start a thread dedicated to car related wallpapers.
It would be nice if we could keep the thread as clean as possible, no unnecessary comments or criticism, just wallpaperposts.
I would recommend atleast 1280x1024 resolution, 1600x1000 or larger is prefered!

*PS:* Use thumbnails, DO NOT post origianlsized photos it will only make the thread messy! DS.


_________________________________________________________________________________________

I'll start with a couple from my collection, hope you like it!

*









[ Full size ] [1600px × 1067px]*









[ Full size ] [1600px × 1200px]









[ Full size ] [1943px × 1033px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1044px]









[ Full size ] [1240px × 826px]









[ Full size ] [1600px × 1068px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1295px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1295px]









[ Full size ] [1943px × 1295px]









[ Full size ] [1943px × 1295px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]









[ Full size ] [1728px × 1101px]
​


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

You can use http://www.photobucket.com/ to upload your images. 

*









[ Full size ] [1280px × 853px]









[ Full size ] [1600px × 894px]









[ Full size ] [1600px × 865px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]









[ Full size ] [1600px × 1024px]









[ Full size ] [1600px × 1064px]

*​


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

amazing!

now my wallpaper


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Just as a FYI, if you go to the Desktops section of the Speedhunters site, there are loads of amazing wallpapers (in both standard and widescreen versions)


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

*









[ Full size ] [1943px × 1292px]

*​


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

*









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]









[ Full size ] [1944px × 1296px]

​*


----------



## bigu (Jan 8, 2009)

Fullsize: Nissan GT-R Wallpaper (at 1600x1200)


----------



## Bryan (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Second try;


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

*POST THUMBNAILS.

DO NOT POST FULL SIZE PICTURES.*


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

One of my favourites, sorry about it being Italian.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

My new wallpaper!


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

the same one but bigger




and a mahoosive one 



Enjoy.... R I P S 

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

and a few more .......










opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## _IASHKA_ (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

as seen in skyline and chick's thread 




oh and its a VERY big one :clap:


----------



## bobgovers (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice wallpapers.


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Some of the best pics of my old car in this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/97298-valeted-my-34-today.html


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Here´s couple



















and you can download them and some other bacrounds here:
molsa.pictures.fi -

-Juhis-


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## #09 (Dec 8, 2009)

Not really a wallpaper since it's a portrait and not landscape. I took this picture and made the ad out of it last night. I made it SHIFT_dream as a sort of slap at Honda for backing away from any consumer sports cars now that the S2000 is gone.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

this in mine to share with u guys here.....cheers


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

me and a couple of friends on our way to silverstone


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


any more pics of this garage sauras beast?


----------



## chippy (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GTR-Dreamer 


any more pics of this garage sauras beast?

My absolute favorite skyline:clap:


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

chippy said:


> My absolute favorite skyline:clap:


Its the ultimate ands sits right next to the winfield gtr imo


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Full feature: CAR FEATURE>> GARAGE SAURUS R32 GT-R - Speedhunters


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

that saurus gtr is the best ive seen to date


----------



## The Enoch (Nov 20, 2008)

Not exactly up to the demands of the thread, but it is a wonderful R34


----------



## R55GDS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice selection of wallpapers here


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

TheDriver - Wallpapers


----------



## WheelExecutives (Oct 6, 2010)

I have some great photos I will be posting once I have enough posts!


----------



## skyping (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Thread...now found my new wallpaper!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Time for an update!


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


can anyone tell me where these pics were taken?


----------



## grusom (Dec 9, 2005)

Bigman said:


> can anyone tell me where these pics were taken?


Abu Dhabi, first round of the World GT1 Championshop.


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

grusom said:


> Abu Dhabi, first round of the World GT1 Championshop.


 cheers mate!!


----------



## R32 midnight (Oct 5, 2010)

Impressive roadster r35!


----------



## Lacedemonian (Nov 15, 2010)

---


----------



## pmdawg (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the cool Wallpapers


----------



## sarahcoles (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome Wallpapers. Just love it  . wish to get one soon


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

sarahcoles said:


> Awesome Wallpapers. Just love it  . wish to get one soon



You can have one soon, all you do is right click an image and save as...:thumbsup:


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

heres my wallpaper


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

One of my GTR from last [email protected] Sportauto Tuner GP where we did win the GT Turbo class against a tuned GT2RS.....,sorry for the big size...but its the wallpaper thread


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

Finally got round to putting together a couple of wallpaper versions of pics i've taken.










(folded wing mirrors make the shot a bit weird.....)









hope you enjoy them :thumbsup:


----------



## lofa (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

nice WP's 










^I do not own this image! Its just my wallpaper currently


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)

...


----------



## rumsawatti (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Greg_PL (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

EVLR34 was a beautiful gtr, in fact used the same workshop as I do.
Unfortunately, that car was written off back in 2004 which I remember like yesterday.

Here is a shocking image and there are quite a few articles floating around google for more info. RIP EVLR34
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/74/gtr20crashed203.jpg


The owner was travelling overseas and hid the keys from his son who eventually found the keys and took 2 passengers for a joy ride - they never came back.

This is probably inappropriate, however, I will forget the fathers statement "he was never to drive that car"


----------



## Marko R1 (Apr 18, 2008)

sorry to dampen this thread with my previous post - hopefully this brings it back up 

i won a facebook competition with this pic of my gtr:










for those that are not familiar with the australian compliance gtr, this is 1 of 100. the pic is quite dark, however, if u look close enough - you will notice the 2 outer tail lights are in fact orange (1 of 128 changes required to pass local laws & regulations). my reverse lights are not on either side of the number plate, they are located between the tail lights. sorry for rambling :chuckle:


----------



## maraph (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot , some great wallpapers here.

Cheers.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

my own wallpaper


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice wallpapers , I was going to share a few aswell but don't have enough posts


----------



## scummy (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry if its too big , i'm trying to learn how to post it resized


----------



## Ares (Jul 9, 2013)

Pic taken in August...


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Great photos


----------



## b33fy (Sep 23, 2009)

Greg_PL said:


> EvilGTR


RIP


----------



## DGMotorsport (Dec 17, 2013)

Some really nice shots.


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

great pics, loving this thread


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Was using a hi-res and cleaned up version of mine shown here from my Alps trip last year


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)




----------



## jamesnorman (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow really superb cars, I like it very much...


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

mine at the moment.


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## snara (Jul 13, 2013)

Not mine but my fav one


----------



## nismo4342 (Oct 1, 2010)

NICE PIC


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Fantastic pics guys..... Very nice. Do we have any mor.??


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

nice collection boys!opcorn:


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


very nice!:flame:


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

rumsawatti said:


>


BADASS!!:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


MY FAV!opcorn:


----------



## iiNNeX (Aug 1, 2013)

GTR-Dreamer said:


>


Love all of those, especially that R34!


----------



## ZELDURF (May 30, 2008)

Boss_H said:


> MY FAV!opcorn:


best one


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

ZELDURF said:


> best one


Agreed, looks great.


----------



## MichalLester (Jun 23, 2015)

The Orange one is my fav :chuckle:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Greys0n (Sep 30, 2015)

awesome amazing. This is how the real beauty looks like


----------



## Rob H (Nov 28, 2015)

Some very nice ones.


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*My new R33 Vspec*

A couple pics for those who like to look.

Once I get back and change the wheels and suspension I'll take some higher res photos.


----------



## S2K Simmy (Oct 13, 2015)

Few pics of the latest round of mods:

IMG_4841 by sandhu825, on Flickr
IMG_4835 by sandhu825, on Flickr
IMG_4827 by sandhu825, on Flickr


----------



## levani3d (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Just washed*

Just washed and ready to go


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

Before and after
Next step 19 inch TE37 and a Z tune bonnet
Nismo z tune fenders and bumper


----------



## Endless86 (May 19, 2016)

levani3d said:


>


love it. new motivation at work


----------



## Marc7680 (Nov 24, 2016)

Mine today


----------



## TynemouthGTR (May 20, 2016)

*GTR graffiti*

A few from the weekend in Newcastle (there's not "street art" everywhere in Newcastle I promise!)  

-Les


----------



## Building Candy (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## 1337sinalco (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## DrifterX27 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## YB0THA (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## gtrcaner (Oct 12, 2018)

Wow. Nice photos ^^


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Just thought I’d leave this one here


----------



## Gtr_hu (Oct 14, 2018)

Gorgeous color!


----------



## gtrciho (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I don***8217;t think so!


----------



## dunnman99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*And now 3 years later*

Took 3 years to get it here, a few more items to go.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

Here is my custom (Hot Wheels) R32 GT- R (I did headlights, and detailed it.)

LINK REMOVED

Hopefully link works. Copypaste into search bar.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

IloveMiatas said:


> Here is my custom (Hot Wheels) R32 GT- R (I did headlights, and detailed it.)
> 
> LINK REMOVED
> 
> Hopefully link works. Copypaste into search bar.


Did my link not work? Please tell me if it didn't work Mookistar.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

IloveMiatas said:


> *Did my link not work?*


No, No it didn't.


----------



## IloveMiatas (Feb 7, 2019)

K66 SKY said:


> No, No it didn't.


Thanks friend.


----------



## AnonDC (Mar 13, 2019)

nice thread


----------



## marcgtr (Jan 3, 2014)

AnonDC said:


> nice thread


Yes it is:thumbsup:


----------



## jasonf14 (Jan 6, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## Juucso (May 10, 2019)

203F38B2-0247-4854-B99C-3BE3FA5486B4 by juucso, on Flickr


45EF0816-4066-48BB-B739-0411397D96A5 by juucso, on Flickr


----------



## edwardbailey (Oct 23, 2019)

*Bugatti Reveals New Chiron Sport*

I love this one.


----------



## dlP (Feb 26, 2010)




----------

